# Warrior



## TN2IC (12 Sep 2006)

Warrior badge, is it still being worn by any units? I found some in a desk at my work today. So I was wondering about this issue. And wasn't the pre-reqr for it was ELOC correct?


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

warrior pins?... Nope. 
Dead as a DODO

Annual ELOC qualified - check!


----------



## TN2IC (12 Sep 2006)

Ah thank you Geo


Chimo


----------



## Trinity (12 Sep 2006)

Warrior?

Gone in 97?


----------



## Franko (12 Sep 2006)

Dead as a doornail......useless anyways.

Regards


----------



## TN2IC (12 Sep 2006)

Where did it go on the DEU's anyways?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Sep 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Where did it go on the DEU's anyways?



Centered above the name tag...not sure exactly how far above.


----------



## Franko (12 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Centered above the name tag...not sure exactly how far above.



1/4 inch

Regards


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Sep 2006)

Yeah they got rid of it cause people looked bad with bronze. It made them feel two steps lower than people with gold, and you know we can't have that in the Army.. people striving to perform better than others.

Darn pathetic politically correct Army.....


----------



## Franko (14 Sep 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yeah they got rid of it cause people looked bad with bronze. It made them feel two steps lower than people with gold....



Especially when it's the gazelles that couldn't shoot the broad side of a barn at 20 paces.      

Regards


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Sep 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Especially when it's the gazelles that couldn't shoot the broad side of a barn at 20 paces.
> 
> Regards



Or some of the more..."seasoned" types that were wearing nice gold stuff on their tunic sleeves and a bronze Warrior badge with a CD standing by Cpl Bloggins for "Cmbt Arms Unit X" who had 3 tours, jump wings and a gold Warrior badge...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Sep 2006)

Yes, can't have less skilled people with proof now, can we?


----------



## Trinity (14 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Or some of the more..."seasoned" types that were wearing nice gold stuff on their tunic sleeves and a bronze Warrior badge with a CD standing by Cpl Bloggins for "Cmbt Arms Unit X" who had 3 tours, jump wings and a gold Warrior badge...



What are you talking about....

I've seen senior staff wearing gold badges who appeared so out of shape there was no
way they could have even qualified for bronze.

That's what was discouraging to me.  Anyone could put on any colour of badge and there
was no way to check.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> What are you talking about....
> 
> I've seen senior staff wearing gold badges who appeared so out of shape there was no
> way they could have even qualified for bronze.
> ...



It was a "Boy Scout Pin" that lost a lot of it's value when the person who initiated it couldn't achieve a Gold, so he lowered the standards.  

As for Bronze, Silver and Gold.  The Bronze was just a "Tarnished" or "TI" Gold.     ;D

Lots of good points put forward already in the above posts for its' demise.  Was it not more of a 'NDP inspired/feel good/Boy Scout' type idea, than a really military relevant/inspired accoutrement?


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

face it, it`'s a vestive from our non-military military past


----------



## Hunter (14 Sep 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Especially when it's the gazelles that couldn't shoot the broad side of a barn at 20 paces.
> 
> Regards



Ha ha that would be me!! :sniper:


----------

